# Après les bureaux Mac virtuel et réel une photo de vous ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2001)

Ben voui ou s'est qu'on peut voir vos bouilles k'on sache un peu a koi ressemble les participants du forum ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2001)

Bein le mimimum c'est que tu mettes ta photo en premier! Montre l'exemple!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2001)

Tatatatata,,.... Bon,on peut me voir ici en soirée : http://www.djwillow.ch/Gallery/Invasion140401/invasion30414_florent.jpg 

Et là dans une bonne fête à la Valaisanne : http://homepage.mac.com/redbull 

voula et vous ?


----------



## JackSim (19 Avril 2001)

Joli les photos de la raclette, Florent, ça m'a mis en appétit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai des photos d'une soirée fondue en ligne quelque part mais pas question que je file l'adresse, je tiens à ma réputation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon on peut voir ma tronche de Mac geek ici ou sur quelques photos de ce dossier.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2001)

C'est étrange: sur les photos Simon est toujours au pieux !!!!! Des chromosomes de loir probablement puisque sur la première (Mac Geek) il a même réussi à s'endormir en installant OS X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci étant, ce forum nous apporte quand même une information capitale pour nous Francais (heeerkkk): les Suisses font (aussi) la fête et leur plat de prédilection est la raclette (citée au bout de 3 posts!). Je pensais qu'il y avait une part de légende là dessous mais me voila convaincu de la réalité de la chose...Au moins on connait le menu de la fête que Mac G va organiser pour son 5eme, 10 eme (20eme, 30eme) anniversaire!

------------------
*# Roi de les forums et de le monde.*
Amok Multimedia


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2001)

Je vous rappelle que encore une fois BenGilli fut précurseur sur ce coup là puisque sa photo est déjà visible depuis quelques semaines à l'adresse suivante: http://www.amokmultimedia.com/desk/ben.html 

Rendons à César (version Serraut) ce qui lui est du.


----------



## JackSim (20 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Je vous rappelle que encore une fois BenGilli fut précurseur sur ce coup là puisque sa photo est déjà visible depuis quelques semaines à l'adresse suivante: http://www.amokmultimedia.com/desk/ben.html *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens, on voit que la commission de censure est passée par là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2001)

C'est uniquement pour protéger NumberOne qui pourrait nous faire une petite déprime...


----------



## bengilli (20 Avril 2001)

c'est un scandale.... vivement que christine boutin s'occupe d'internet, un peu de tenue bon sang! bon allez je vous laisse je sert la messe cet aprem pour les vepres!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## gribouille (21 Avril 2001)

...


----------



## bengilli (21 Avril 2001)

arrgggggghhhhhh! je frissonne... et j'ai peur de comprendre... gribouille... 666 posts.... brrrrrrrrrr... ca fait froid dans le dos... Prions, prions!!!!
Dominus vobiscum et spiritu tuo, qui tollis pecata mundi etcetera de profondis exorcis Lucifer gribouillous ectra potentem, rosa, rosa, rosam, rasae, rosis rosis...

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## gribouille (21 Avril 2001)

et capitaine-caverne... (Amok pour les intimes) il à pas mis une photo, un extrait de vidéo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_ # Unclassifiable Dangerous Psychopath of Multi-Postings at MacG_

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## bengilli (21 Avril 2001)

a propos d'horreur, amok n'est plus... Oui, celui qui par tant de fois, osait se moquer de la mort, a été rattrapé par une varicocelle maligne, qui l'a emporté en quelques jours... "Ennnnnntre ici, Pascaaaaaaal Roooooobin, le Paaaaaannthéoooooonn t'accueeeeeiiillle"... On regrette que les préposés au cimetière de Croqueminette-lez-Var n'aient pas bien rempli leur office




Macg en deuil...

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 23 Avril 2001).]


----------



## gribouille (21 Avril 2001)

Number One il a pas besoin de les mettre les siennes de photos... il en a déjà totalement saturé le web entier ... pire que Brittney Spears


----------



## gribouille (21 Avril 2001)

(à propos de la photo de Amok publiée par Bengilli) 

hum, hum... (touss, touss) ... une question:
pour que ce soit dans un état pareil c'est parceque ça a trop ou pas assez servis ?


----------



## gribouille (21 Avril 2001)

ah je sais... en fait il a oublié de mettre la housse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2001)

Je trouve ke ces postes sont devenus les pires de touT le web francophone mac


----------



## bengilli (21 Avril 2001)

je revendique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y'a pas marqué enfant de coeur!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Amok (21 Avril 2001)

Koi t'es-ce? J'ai pas vu la photo! Elle a disparue! Je suppose que Ben avait encore assuré un max si j'en crois son ton Malrausien...

------------------
*# Roi de les forums et de le monde.*
Amok Multimedia


----------



## bengilli (21 Avril 2001)

Ce que j'adore avec Amok c'est qu'il est pas a la rue pour les références... un bon point pour toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour moi la photo du champignon  est encore la... (car c'est bien un champignon (satyre puant d'apres mes sources)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mouhahahahahahahahahhahahaaha ®

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Amok (21 Avril 2001)

Il n'y en a que deux comme ca (car ca y est, l'image est apparue!): le duc de Guise et moi! ahahah!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
*# Roi de les forums et de le monde.*
Amok Multimedia


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2001)

Une petite remarque: où sont les filles sur ce forum? ne s'intéresseraient-elles pas au Mac? Allez les filles, manifestez-vous!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Avril 2001)

C'est vrai ca, elle sont passé ou les filles Lila, Ellen vous êtes ou ?
c'est vrai que deux ca fait pas beaucoup dit donc.....;

Et puis on veut des photos de notre Guru, pour voir s'il a changé depuis le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( enfin quand il reviendra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Number One (22 Avril 2001)

C'est moi le Guru ? C'est vrais que pour le moment j'ai d'autres chats à foueter sur d'autres forums. Pour te répondre, oui, j'ai changé, mais non, je ne vous mettrerait pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Avril 2001)

Ben oui c'es toi notre guru apparement...
Et pourquoi tu l'as mets pas ???

Allez N1 vas -y..........

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## gribouille (22 Avril 2001)

ça y est... le Guru c'est enfin faire des tresses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ou il à finis par suivre les conseils de Bengilli pour un meilleur choix de revues débridées, avec les catalogues d'accessoires à la fin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_ # Unclassifiable Dangerous Psychopath of Multi-Postings at MacG_

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (22 Avril 2001)

bah allez ... on va rire un peu ... v'la certain d'entre nous sur la tour effeil apres avoir matte un g4 733 avec une Geforce 3, un pb TI et tout une floppé de demo tech .. ah j'allais oublie .. y avais du vent et on venait de finir le buffet;D






@+

Guillaume


PS  : bon maintenant #1 tu as plus le choix    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS 2 : l'appareil photo est a toine .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


[Ce message a été modifié par [MGZ]Slug (edited 21 Avril 2001).]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Avril 2001)

ben c'est cool, j'ai même pas besoin de le faire.......
c'est sympa ca..........


Maintenant, je peux dire : 

*allez y les autres, mettez les votres....*

P.S. : l'appareil il est pas à moi.... on me l'avai prêté.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je suis au courant que la qualité est merdique, mais bon, nous au moins on a mis notre photo .....
------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG

[Ce message a été modifié par [MGZ]Toine (edited 21 Avril 2001).]


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2001)

je suis le gars a lunettes :





photo prise sur le stand de macfinder a apple expo 2000

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## bengilli (22 Avril 2001)

arretez les mecs!!! arretez de mettre vos photos!!! je commence a etre persuadé que je suis le plus canon des forums!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mega lol!

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2001)

oh l'autre, mais noous une vrai photo


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*arretez les mecs!!! arretez de mettre vos photos!!! je commence a etre persuadé que je suis le plus canon des forums! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah! Ah! Ah! Il a bien un fond rital celui là! Oui, oui, mets nous la photo sur laquelle tu as ta barbe de nain!!! ahahahaha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*# Roi de les forums et de le monde.*
Amok Multimedia


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Avril 2001)

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les participants de ce forum n'ont decidement aucun courage .. meme pas foutu de montrer au leur visage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vous previens que tout ceux que l'on croisera a l'apple expo auront droit a une photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@++

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Avril 2001)

ouais, c'est vrai ca d'abord, ils sont ou les autres avec leut photo ???

Slug dit pas ca, y'en a plen quii vont pas vouloir venir à l'AE, bengilli par exemple de peur de montrer sont  véritable visage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Avril 2001)

Mouais .. moi je dis tous des trouillard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@++


Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Avril 2001)

ben vi la je suis bien d'accord....

suivez l'exemple les petits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2001)

Patience patience, me voilà :

tadadada da da...







Ca y est maintenant mais bobine est inscrite à jamais (on peut toujours rêver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) dans les pages de la macgéné.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




snif.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Avril 2001)

Elle est jolie ta tête, une belle petite croie clanche sur fonc rouge.......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2001)

Je suis désolé pour la qualité mais j'ai dû zoomer (pour que mon empreinte dans la mgéné soit plus visible   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nan en fait c'est que j'étais un peu petit sur la photo...je pense que vous en avez pas grand chose à faire de mes godasses). (Et puis la main-là sur l'épaule, c'est pas ma copine c'est ma sur, attention, hein !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


[Ce message a été modifié par [MAK]greg (edited 23 Avril 2001).]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Avril 2001)

C'est drôle, elle est pas grande lma croix pourtant..........

C'est quelle partie de la branche de la croix la main   ???

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2001)

pourtant si tu attends un peu ça doit marcher...
Tu comprends faut pas trop les bousculer les serveurs NT de chiez.com


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Avril 2001)

Ben ils sont pas motivés chez chez.com ... t'es sur que ton url est bonne ??

@++

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2001)

En fait greg on le voit ici : http://www.chez.com/gregworld/photos/margetmoi.jpg 

Et la charmante miss à côté je la connais pas mais ca ne me dérrangerait pas de faire ca connaissance, une de plus de tableau de chasse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Elle a kel age juste comme ca pour info ta soeur ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été modifié par [Florent] (edited 24 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Number One (24 Avril 2001)

Bon ben ça marche toujours pas t'es passé d'une petite croix blanche à une belle erreur 404 

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Avril 2001)

c'est vraiment chiez.com ...


@++

Guillaume

PS : alle #1 ... montre ta photo !!


------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg

[Ce message a été modifié par [MGZ]Slug (edited 24 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2001)

Ca fonctionnait très bien ce matin chez moi et là...plus rien!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*# Roi de les forums et de le monde.*
Amok Multimedia


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Avril 2001)

Voila .. comme ça, ça devrait marcher :
http://homepage.mac.com/darealslug/PhotoAlbum.html 

Chemise a fleur ... map5 navy ... jolie fille ... et c'est reparti pour un TO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@++

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2001)

ouhahou  mignonne ta soeur greg  ;O)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2001)

depuit le temps que l'ont attend ont a enfin la photo


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2001)

Vous avez finin, non?!!!! Visiblement elle est mineure!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(je vois d'ici la réponse: "nous aussi!!!")

------------------
*# Roi de les forums et de le monde.*
Amok Multimedia


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:

Mais comment vous voulez attirer les filles dans l'informatique ?<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En portant des chemises "flower Power" comme sur la photo!!! Là, en général, elles ne peuvent pas s'empecher de demander: "Mais où as tu dégotté une chemise pareille?" La réponse coule de source: "Quooooiiiii? Tu ne connais pas les nouveaux iMacs?"
- Euh... non.
- Pffff! Viens tout de suite chez moi, que je te montre ca avant de passer pour une ringarde...

Après, tout n'est plus que technique, agilité phalangique (sur le clavier), ouverture(s) avec application(s ) et argumentaire sur le X. En d'autres temps les estampes japonaises remplissaient le même rôle. L'important c'est l'efficacité.


[Ce message a été modifié par Amok (edited 24 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Nephou (25 Avril 2001)

On peut me croiser derrière un petit verre de bière par là : http://fr.photos.yahoo.com/nephoufr 

[Ce message a été modifié par Nephou (edited 24 Avril 2001).]
cette fois-ci c´est la bonne

[Ce message a été modifié par Nephou (edited 24 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2001)

Et après, on me traite d'alcoolique pour une bouteille de whisky oubliée sur un bureau...pfffff....

------------------
*# Roi de les forums et de le monde.*
Amok Multimedia


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2001)

AAaaaaaAAAaargh !!!
MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je m'absente un moment et vous faites plein de choses dans mon dos...

D'abord, môssieur Florent (oui, toi là, le destroyeur de feedbacks), qu'est-ce que tu vas fouiller dans mes affaires, hein ? Non mais.

Ensuite l'intérêt de la photo, c'était de vous montrer ma tronche (quoi ma gueule, quesqu'elle a ma gueule ?!?), pas celle de l'autre à côté ni celle de ma chemise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Bon, maintenant que c'est réglé, je vais quand même répondre à ces messieurs :
la chemise est 100% cotton, lavage à 40°C et made in Italy.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2001)

Ah oui, Slug, son nom c'est Margaux, elle a 16 ans (bientôt, et si je me trompe pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2001)

Et un dernier petit truc... (désolé mais je tiens à le faire remarquer)

&gt; ILS FONT VRAIMENT CH*ER CHEZ CHIEZ.COM !!!

















(bon c'était un peu facile mais c'est à leur niveau)


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*En portant des chemises "flower Power" comme sur la photo!!! Là, en général, elles ne peuvent pas s'empecher de demander: "Mais où as tu dégotté une chemise pareille?" La réponse coule de source: "Quooooiiiii? Tu ne connais pas les nouveaux iMacs?"
- Euh... non.
- Pffff! Viens tout de suite chez moi, que je te montre ca avant de passer pour une ringarde...

Après, tout n'est plus que technique, agilité phalangique (sur le clavier), ouverture(s) avec application(s ) et argumentaire sur le X. En d'autres temps les estampes japonaises remplissaient le même rôle. L'important c'est l'efficacité.


[Ce message a été modifié par Amok (edited 24 Avril 2001).]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je vois...

Bonne chance, les gars !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## bengilli (25 Avril 2001)

excusez moi mais l'argumentaire sur OS X c'est loin de fonctionner avec les nanas! le plan drague je t'ouvre le G4 et vas -y que j'ai une carte SCSI, et que j'ai des ports FireWire... ca ne marche pas!! je me fais engueuler par ma copine a chaque fois que je m'approche a moins de 10 metres de ma becane!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si vous rammenez une minette a la maison c'est pas pour monter un LAN a UT avec elle quand même! Amok je te rappelle notre mission : déniaiser le fiston Number One, alors c'est pas avec des inepsies pareilles qu'on va le sortir de devant son 17'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un bon point pour la chemise a greg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (25 Avril 2001)

Déniaiser le Number One ? .. c'est si grave que ça ??

@+

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (25 Avril 2001)

N'empeche qu'elle est mignonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas un compliment normalement ?

@++

Guillaume

PS: j'adore la chemise de greg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Avril 2001)

Ben si, d'habitude c'est un compliment...
Mais comment vous voulez attirer les filles dans l'informatique ? Entre le _champignon_ de bengilli et vos réactions à la vue d'un représentant du sexe féminin, on comprend pourquoi Tomb Raider et Oni se vendent si bien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2001)

Hélas, oui! Il vit un amour platonique (quoique...) avec son Titane et la seule maitresse qu'on lui connait est un Cube. Il est donc prévu de lui faire découvrir la vie (et le vît) lors de la prochaine apple expo. Bengilli et moi même organisons une visite guidée de Paname pour le fiston.




Pour te répondre Ben, tu me décois mal! Le matériel n'est qu'un alibi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*# Roi de les forums et de le monde.*
Amok Multimedia


----------



## bengilli (25 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*BEn alors tu dois te faire engueler souvent alors.....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu m'etonnes! il devrait y avoir une protection scene de ménage dans l'applecare!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je vous gratifie une fois de plus d'un Mouhahahhahahhhhhahahaha® de stantor!

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Number One (25 Avril 2001)

Oula la ! Tu te rapproche de moi, pas bon, faut que je post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mouhahahhahahhhhhahahaha (sans , sans © et sans ®)

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Ellen (25 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Postez à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine : C'est vrai ca, elle sont passé ou les filles Lila, Ellen vous êtes ou ? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 haaaaaa je commençais à me dire que la gente féminine ne vous manquez pas....(soupir)

Bon....revenons à nos bobines.....une photo...? ..la seule que j'ai, je dois avoir heu....disons...2 ans...MOOOHAHAHAHAHHAHA....Notre Ben national doit d'ailleurs l'avoir quelquepart....à moins qu'il ait osé trasher ma bouille toute mimi (de l'époque...)....haaaa pourquoi faut-il grandir.....(re...soupir)...
Autre chose....moi, à votre place...j'f''rais gaffe...en général quand on commence à parler photo...ça dégénere vite....allez vérifier vous même :    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum9/HTML/000037-8.html 

Okkkkkkkkk dès que j'ai un scan...je vous la poste ma bobine..!!.pffffff    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*

[Ce message a été modifié par Ellen (edited 25 Avril 2001).]

[Ce message a été modifié par Ellen (edited 25 Avril 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*  une photo...? ..la seule que j'ai, je dois avoir heu....disons...2 ans...Notre Ben national doit d'ailleurs l'avoir quelquepart....à moins qu'il ait osé trasher ma bouille toute mimi (de l'époque...)
Okkkkkkkkk dès que j'ai un scan...je vous la poste ma bobine..!!.pffffff     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ellen... mon ellen.... arrete de te foutre de nous en mettant des dessins! on veut du costaud!!! 
toi... alongée et ingénue, l'océan suave carressant la peau nue de tes pieds!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du solide!!!!
Pour ta photo a l'age de 2 ans elle a hélas disparu dans un crash de mon HD (tu connais ca aussi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Des que t'auras un scan? tu vas mettre ton joli minois dans le scanner? lénou... c'est pas serieux!!!
mouahhahhahhahhaahaa ! tu me dois toujours un resto a paname!

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

bon allez! je me fais le Number et je paye mon champagne a 1000 posts et j'arrete  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Number One (26 Avril 2001)

Ah ah ah, mais je post, je post, mais moi j'aide les gens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Number One (26 Avril 2001)

Oula ! Tu te rapproches ! T'inquiète pas, je vais enclecher le plan d'urgence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*Ah ah ah, mais je post, je post, mais moi j'aide les gens   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'essaye aussi quand je peux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

sors de ton trou! je suis sur icq!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Number One (26 Avril 2001)

Ben moi je pseudo-bosse ! Donc pas d'ICQ, ça serait trop gros, faut pas pousser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Number One (26 Avril 2001)

Oki, j'ai 20 messages d'avance et il m'en reste 55 à poster ça va âtre juste

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

soit on fait le premier a 1000 post mais je vais encore me faire déchirer par les rabats joie de service, ou je te laisse gagner...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu choisis! ou on fait un truc unique! vu qu'on n'a qu'une 15aine de posts de difference, on passe la barre ensemble... ca pourrait faire l'evennement, voire, je dis bien voire la une de apple.com, enfin faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties non plus.... je te laisse le choix dans la date ( pour les fans de contrepeteries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Number One (26 Avril 2001)

Si j'avais confiance en toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Malheureusement, c'est n'est pas (plus ?) le cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors tu me laisse gagner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

Numberone (héhéhhéhé) tu me blesse au plus profond de ma chair... dire que je te croyais mon fils spirituel... lol! je tombe de haut, les bras m'en tombent, je suis tout quoi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Avril 2001)

Z'avez pas finis les gamins ?
pas croyable ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici on parle de photo .. alors #1 on veut une photo !!!!!!!!!

@+

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Avril 2001)

Z'avez pas finis les gamins ?
pas croyable ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici on parle de photo .. alors #1 on veut une photo !!!!!!!!!

@+

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## Number One (26 Avril 2001)

Elle est où la photo de Ben je la voit pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

le bon slug qui poste deux fois l'air de rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ma photo est page 1 non? en tout cas c'est ma bonne balle... pour le reste...
number crois pas que je vais me faire avoir j'ai bien vu que tu poste ailleurs! c'est honteux!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

t'as pas chaud au cul la????
Mouahahhahhahahahahah..hahaah..hhaha....ha...arghllllglgl...






------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Number One (26 Avril 2001)

C'est qu'il se rapproche le fourbe !

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

je suis la...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 regarde ! t'as pas un peu peur la? maintenant? tout de suite????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aurais ta peau vil coyote!

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

6

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

5

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

4

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

3

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 25 Avril 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

2

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

1

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

bonjour NumberTwo!!!! MOuahahhhhahahahhahahahhaaHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAhhahahaahhahHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHhahaahhHAHAHAHAH

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Number One (26 Avril 2001)

Quel salaud !!! T'as dit que t'arrêtait !

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

bon allez... puisque ca ne fait pas rire le principal interressé... je m'en suis quand même tappé une belle tranche moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hop! un ptit post!

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Number One (26 Avril 2001)

ça vous fais rire vous ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Avril 2001)

Honnêtement, on s'en fout un peu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## JackSim (26 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*Ben moi je pseudo-bosse !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MDR ! J'adore cette expression.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pseudo-bosse ! Hahaha je ne m'en remets pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
> *Ben moi je la trouve migonne aussi (je suis en retard, mais c'est pas grave...) la chemise du mec aussi, mais le mec c'est qui, il aune sale tronche
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Avril 2001)

Ben moi je la trouve migonne aussi (je suis en retard, mais c'est pas grave...) la chemise du mec aussi, mais le mec c'est qui, il aune sale tronche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .....

Je rigole bien sur.....

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Ah oui, Slug, son nom c'est Margaux, elle a 16 ans (bientôt, et si je me trompe pas )
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TIens intéressant tout ca....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon ben Bengilli et Amok, je vouqs souhaite du courage parce que y'a du bouleau....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis si d'abord, OsX ca marche vachement bien avec les nanans voyons.....

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
ca ne marche pas!! je me fais engueuler par ma copine a chaque fois que je m'approche a moins de 10 metres de ma becane! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
BEn alors tu dois te faire engueler souvent alors.....

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2001)

mdr je vais le faire c email dès ke j'ai 2 minutes prépare toi a et faire descendre par soeur et faudra pas s'étonner si elle vient migrer en suisse après  Bref,...

Autre sujet : NumberOne et Bengili me font vraiment pitier la,... fin de l autre sujet,..


----------



## gribouille (26 Avril 2001)

revends boite de pelloches photos NB pas servis....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Avril 2001)

Ben Bengilli t'arrête un peu ??

Non c'esty pas vrai ca, il engeule les gens qui font deux post de suite..........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ET puis comme le dit Gwenhiver, on s'en fout ?
non  ?
ah bon.......bon alors continuer les petits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est d'aider des gens, c'est vrai que tu peux pas beaucoup....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais bon on fait ce qu'on peut...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Number One, ca toujours pas de photo dis donc ??
EN plus t'as un beau Coolpix donc vas y  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Florent :  tu fais chier.... t'es pas drôle.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ET puis Ben, mets une photo, mais une vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Avril 2001)

Ouais une photo de #1 avec son Ti, et une de Ben avec sa clarinette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@+

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2001)

bon puis ce ke c est comme ca j ai pas on de reposer les pieds sur ces forums a 2 balles,....


----------



## Ellen (27 Avril 2001)

hu ? ben keskidiiiiii ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Avril 2001)

Florent, arrête de boire un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et exprime toi clairement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## bengilli (27 Avril 2001)

a fait plus de blagues bengilli rec on kr boulot trop photo non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (1 Mai 2001)

Je crois qu'a l'apple expo les appareils photo vont souffrir .. pisque personne n'a le courage de mettre une bete photo de soit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Grand reportage MG =&gt; les participants au forum dans leur intimité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2001)

Dans l'intimité à l'apple expo? Benguilli, faut qu'on se gaffe!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils vont nous mettre des appareils dans la piaule!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Que je vous essplik: ben et moi on a décidé de faire un petit ensemble à l'AE. On va l'appeller Maquegé. Ceci étant, il n'était pas prévu de le faire en direct TV! Mais si les admis de Mac Génération décident de faire une émission spéciale en quicktime, on peut y réfléchir... Il y aura une quête, après, pour financer l'arrêt de travail de Benguilli consécutif à sa grossesse. Mais ne le criez pas trop fort: Numberone ne sait pas qu'il va avoir un petit frère (ou soeur) et Lila voulait être mère porteuse, ce que je refuse absolument (contrairement à ben qui voulait faire ca à 3).  Enfin, on vous tient au jus de la suite des evenements.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été modifié par Amok (edited 01 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2001)

Lila et moi trouvons que vous êtes des petits joueurs... Si vous voulez voir des males, des vrais, passez là: http://amokmultimedia.com/desk/lilamok.html


----------



## JediMac (22 Mai 2001)

Non je rêve, soudoyer un pauvre mécano pour qu'il vous file une combi et vous prenne en photo à côté d'une tuture...
Si c'était vraiment toi Amok, il y aurait une marmotte accrochée au rétroviseur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En tout cas, entre Bengilli et toi, les hommes vont encore passer pour des bêtes assoiffées de cul et de grosses ouatures...

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Amok (22 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
Non je rêve, soudoyer un pauvre mécano pour qu'il vous file une combi et vous prenne en photo à côté d'une tuture...<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Eh, eh... Jalouse!
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Si c'était vraiment toi Amok, il y aurait une marmotte accrochée au rétroviseur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Je ne lui ait pas donné l'autorisation; j'ai bien trop peur qu'elle se blesse... Et il n'y avait pas de casque a sa taille!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>En tout cas, entre Bengilli et toi, les hommes vont encore passer pour des bêtes assoiffées de cul et de grosses ouatures...<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ca change un peu des obsedés du titane completement désinterressés de la chose et qui roulent en mob (hum, N1?)


----------



## Number One (22 Mai 2001)

J'aurais mieux fais de fermer ma grande g  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Amok (22 Mai 2001)




----------



## bengilli (22 Mai 2001)

ce que l'histoire ne dit pas, c'est qu'Amok était vert de trouille a la descente du bolide... il vauciférait même des : "plus jamais ca!!!"... ou des : "je suis malade avec la vitesse..."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apres avoir repris ses esprits, il a retrouvé tout son panache et a posé pour nous impressionner...
Allez j'arrete, on peut dire que notre Amok national est plutot sexy en combi anti-g non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2001)

Bon revenons aux photos alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La je me cache parmis mes potes : http://www.dancefloor.ch/?Action=Reviews&SubAction=showPartyPic&IDPartyPic=13705 

Et là bon c'est pas dur à me retrouver, mais posez vous pas de question, c'était à Goliath 8 (La plus grosse soiree techno suisse de l'annee) à 8h du mat avant de partir (avec un autre pote) : http://www.dancefloor.ch/?Action=Reviews&SubAction=showPartyPic&IDPartyPic=13763 

Bon peace & love les gas


----------

